# Airgun hunter here...



## Mstrange

Hey all, just registered on this forum and I use an air gun for hunting squirrels( Sumatra 2500 .22) Some don't think air guns are suitable for small game but I beg to differ. Ive gotten a few squirrels with this gun and ALL were one shot kills at good distances. I would post pics but it seems to be against forum policies here. I think the people who make the airgun sport look bad are those who go out with underpowered rifles and expect to get kills, but if you know what you're are doing (and have a decent rifle) it can be fun and effective.


----------



## scottjes000

:welcome: :strapped: how fast does your gun go? and what type of pellets do you use?


----------



## bigbuck144

welcome to the forum. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Mstrange

Thanks for the welcome 

I don't have a chrony so I couldn't give you any figures but its more than enough for bushytails :lol: The gun has 3 power settings (I have an older model, newer one has 13) but I usually just use the high power setting for a flat trajectory. The pellets I use are domed eun jins. These things can really lay'em down :beer:


----------



## scottjes000

those are 28 grains wow!


----------



## Mstrange

Yea they're some pretty big pellets that should only be used in high powered airguns.


----------



## Cleankill47

Well, that's a nice rifle and everything, man, but most of us don't have an extra $440 for the air rifle plus another $200 or so for a hand pump or scuba tank.

Most people hunt with break-action pellet rifles, and more often than not the cost is important in helping to decide what to get. I got a Gamo Shadow 1000, and it does just fine on bushytail at the distances I get shots at them at.

:sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet

Yeah, I'm pretty sure pictures are allowed, but it can't have blood or tongues out, right? Don't nail me if I'm wrong. Anyway, I'd like to see them if you can get them on! Happy Hunting, and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## coyote_buster

No blood guts, ect.


----------



## Woogie_man

welcome strange... hope you enjoy your stay 

Say where do you live .... i am trying to get more into air gunning when i get back from Iraq. I am trying to talk the wife into letting me get an Air Force Talon in .22 cal. Looking at getting it all pimped out and what not 

Would be nice to go out and hunt with a fellow airgunner


----------



## work hard hunt harder

Woogie_man said:


> welcome strange... hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> Say where do you live .... i am trying to get more into air gunning when i get back from Iraq. I am trying to talk the wife into letting me get an Air Force Talon in .22 cal. Looking at getting it all pimped out and what not
> 
> Would be nice to go out and hunt with a fellow airgunner


i have the condor but all airforce rifles rock i think you will be very happy with it i dont know how much you plan to invest in the af talon but you should also look at the theoben hft 500 at airguns of arizona it is wicked alot more wicked that the air force talon what ever you choose have fun with it


----------

